# Babysham



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have a set of 6 Babysham glasses, I wondered how old they were, I suspect they are from early 1950's,knowing where they came from, however I am told that there are differences between various era's which one can date them by.
Does anyone know about this. 

You all thought this was going to be another joke did you not.......... Now don't lie.

cabby


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Glasses?*

Did you get them as a job lot? They are either worth a lot of money being engraved incorrectly or were bought in an Arab souk and not worth anything;-)
Don't you love a smart Alec? Now I wonder where that saying comes from!
I hope they are worth something for you.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I suggest you look om Ebay, there are lots of pictures to see. Hic Hic !!!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Brandy and Babycham ....I remember it well....it could get you places other drinks could never go :wink:

here you go Cabby

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/babycham-glasses


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

spykal said:


> Brandy and Babycham ....I remember it well....it could get you places other drinks could never go :wink:
> 
> Used to be called a one and thrupenny leg opener for some reason I could never fathom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah memories.

Anyone remember 

1s 8d,1s 8d, 1s 8d, 1s 8d


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penny, penny, sixpence, shilling joke, :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

jonasw19 said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Brandy and Babycham ....I remember it well....it could get you places other drinks could never go :wink:
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Penny, penny, sixpence, shilling joke, :lol: :lol:


[hr:21f2cf482a]

I remember it being

Penny, tuppence, sixpence, shilling, but also one and eight which is bad maths.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Very droll..... BabySham or ersatz I assume.

The little Babychampagne glasses were before my time, so might be worth something if they were real.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Penny, penny, sixpence, shilling joke, :lol: :lol:


[hr:1d93c25c48]

I remember it being

Penny, tuppence, sixpence, shilling, but also one and eight which is bad maths.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Codgers!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Over 50 years ago my wife and her twin sister were Babysham girls at The Ideal Home show.
They wanted to promote the new pink Babysham. So they dyed one blonde and the other darker. 
My wife has been many colours since but always said she had more fun as a blonde.
Still have a pic somewhere.????

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

If you were on a night out and wanted to be appreciated and treat your girl really well you always insisted on having the Babycham served with a maraschino cherry on a stick in the glass. That was real classy  

And then as the night wore on and things got a little more, shall we say relaxed, the Babycham often arrived at the table in the bottle with the cherry on a stick stuck in the top of the open bottle ... I could carry 3 or 4 at a time like that :lol: 

Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I forget exactly Mike but Babysham had an alcoholic content about 12%. Quite potent after three or four.

When friends now ask what I would like to drink after a meal, my favorite is Ameretto, ice and a Maraschino cherry. I get some odd looks but have converted a few.

Ray.
Just checked and it's only 6%.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Used to work in a bar alot.
Watch the young lads sidling up to the bar buying their girlfriend a drink and asking for a bit extra. Always obliged by either missing the optic or sticking it in the blokes drink. Then watching as the lad gradually sank beneath the table whilst the girl still sat there bright as a button sipping her Babycham delicately with her pinkie held up in a refined manner. Well it was refined for North Wales.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I forget exactly Mike but Babysham had an alcoholic content about 12%. Quite potent after three or four.
> 
> When friends now ask what I would like to drink after a meal, my favorite is Ameretto, ice and a Maraschino cherry. I get some odd looks but have converted a few.
> 
> ...


Ray, Brandy and Babysham was the one  quite potent together :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't know if I should admit this - I might ruin my reputation - but I used to love Babycham as a teenager, BTW that was the 60's not the 50's. Maybe it took a decade to get to Africa.


----------

